# a first for us



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Maybe this isnt a surprise to others but for us it was. We've been"missing eggs" and figured it was only a matter of time that we would catch a black snake in a nest.
So today my wife found one! it slithered under the coop so we decided to come back in 10 minutes, giving it enough time to come back to the nest. When we came back there were two black snakes in the nest - one beginning to swallow an egg while the other seemingly watched. We caught both of them and re-homed them. Then late this afternoon we looked in the nesting box and a third one was there! Same fate, we are probably too nice.
I never caught three in one day, let alone in a year. Catching three within a few hours was a first for us! 

kbt


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

scary, I hate snakes! I'm glad we do not have black snakes here!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Really lol we have snakes here all the time,they,pythons don't just eat the eggs they eat the whole chook( chicken) then there are the Goanna (monitor lizards) they aren't fussy they will also gorge on eggs and come back for second :evil: We also move them on as they don't stop at one they come back till there is nothing left:evil:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We've had tons of problems with black snakes eating eggs. At first, we just figured they keep the copperheads away so loosing a few eggs is ok. But one time the only nest box with anything in it was a broody hen (our favorite chicken ever) and her three chicks. The snake killed the hen and ate two chicks. :evil: It was actually living deep in the straw under the nest box and coming out to snack whenever it got hungry. We had to haul the chicken coop up on cinder blocks and dig away a bunch of straw to find it.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Scary stuff here. My chickens live in a big hen house with an oak tree growing in the middle. It has tiny wire all the way around it And wire under the dirt. None the less, Ima be nervous about going in for awhile.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I had netting over the fruit trees and when fruit had finished I'd taken the net down laid it out so I could fold it up went to do it that afternoon and a Brown had become tangled in it getting its scales caught.So it couldn't get out and I'm dam sure I wasn't going near it it got the chop. A friend of mine always uses tree netting around her chook shed Red belly blacks are fond of chicks and eggs :evil:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, that is scary. I don't like snakes.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Came home yesterday to a 4th black snake! I thought the three the other day would have been the end of it for awhile, but I guess not! Anyhow, this one got a new home too. oh, and it dropped the egg when I looped it


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I realize this isn't going to be the most popular opinion, but my goodness it''s so beautiful.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

It looks good because it getting an all you can buffet


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Great. Snake nightmares again.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Snakes are lovely, but no one wants them in the chicken coop!


----------

